# New Found Hobby



## Dadetar1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I recently discovered "Pen Turning" and am having a great time of it. Not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but sure is fun.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

definitely fun, and also instantly gratifying. span of each project is short … gotta love it


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Good thing I like about it is that my girls can do it as well…. Fun for all…...


----------

